# October Photo Challenge - DISCUSSION THREAD



## Talysia (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, the new theme is up - http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533601-october-photo-challenge-please-read-first-post.html

Good luck!


----------



## StormFeather (Oct 6, 2011)

Brilliant theme!  

I got excited on Monday, took my camera and my 3 yr old for a walk in the local countryside on a bright sunny morning, where I knew there to be fabulous bushes full of glowing rosehips.  Got there and realised that I'd left the memory card at home.  

Not sure if the sun will be shining again, or when I'll have the chance to get out there again, but I'm ever hopeful.  I've also put the card back into the camera, just in case


----------



## Talysia (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks StormFeather.  I must admit, I thought about rosehips as well, only I'll have to go a bit further afield to find some at the moment.  The only ones to hand right now are a little sparse.  I've not quite forgotten my memory card, but I've gone out with the intent of taking some pictures and forgetting to recharge the battery, though!

Wow - great entries in the challenge already!  Mouse, I love the ladybird, and BookStop's umbrella pic is lovely.  I love the way the leaves in your shot are just starting to turn red, Abernovo - they're really pretty.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 7, 2011)

How on Earth do you get a black and white photo with one colour on it. 

Sigh, don't be surprised about what one of mine turns out to be....


----------



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

I saw Cul do it on the first photo challenge I entered (which was the Earth Day one, last... April? I think) and I had no idea how he did it. So I played around with things until I worked it out.


----------



## Talysia (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh wow -  great entries already!  I still haven't got anything yet - the shots I've taken so far either look a little messy, or not quite the right colour (I've got some red berries in the garden, but they came out more orange than red, and some flowers that came out more pink).  Fingers crossed I can get something I'm happy with!

The photo editor in Photobucket has a function to keep one colour in the shot, whilst making the background black and white.  I might try using that myself.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 12, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> How on Earth do you get a black and white photo with one colour on it.
> 
> Sigh, don't be surprised about what one of mine turns out to be....


Well I did this one by hand, by first removing all other colours in Colour>Hue/Saturation (remove Blue,Green,Yellow etc) then I used the  Sponge tool set to desaturation and went all over the image. 

I got this (not part of the contest)


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, this month I've posted.

With me and red, I was considering posting one of my critiques; that's what people generally associate with me and the colour. Or a photo of The Judge (well red). But I went round the garden this weekend and snapped at everything that gave the kneejerk reaction; autumn coming so late there's not as much leaf turning, but that makes for more flowers. Just got to Photoshop, then choose.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

AE35, it is a Christmas bauble? Or a shoe? Or a lady's booby?! (Clothed, obviously.)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 18, 2011)

Mouse said:


> AE35, it is a Christmas bauble? Or a shoe? Or a lady's booby?! (Clothed, obviously.)





Mouse!!!!

Well is it?


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 18, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> Mouse!!!!
> 
> Well is it?



Lol. No its part of a beeny bopper...


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 18, 2011)

Mouse said:


> AE35, it is a Christmas bauble? Or a shoe? Or a lady's booby?! (Clothed, obviously.)



LMAO Mouse, that's what I thought, too!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 19, 2011)

They go on your head, or rather my daughters head!


----------



## CyBeR (Oct 19, 2011)

Iiiiii...I'm competing with a photo that was not shot ten billion years ago. Finally!


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been lax in setting up the poll again this month, but I will do so after work tonight, in about seven hours time. If you have a last minute entry, post it!


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 28, 2011)

We're closed for entries, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533911-october-photography-challenge-red-poll.html


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 28, 2011)

I found it quite hard to choose a picture(s) to vote for, the theme of 'Red' just stumped me a bit, Mouse's Ladybird, Chris' Sunset, Stormfeather's Berries and Alchemist's hand print all said something to me...

However, perhaps not as artistically discerning as I should be, Moonbat's Lego Spaceman, with the other colours just blurred in the background took me back to very happy childhood days and I could not resist.


----------



## LittleMissy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello again all!

I have to say I'm sorry to have missed the challenge again, I've got a few on my camera that I just haven't had the time to upload and edit.  Which is a shame, I thought it looked quite nice.

Anywho...  I have at least got round to voting this time, and after pondering for most of my lunch hour I decided to go with StormFeather!

All very good pictures 'though people.  You should be proud!


----------



## Talysia (Oct 28, 2011)

There were some really great entries this month, and it was hard (as usual) to pick a winner!  My top three were Mouse's ladybird, PM's dalek, and my vote this month went to AE35Unit's beeny bopper.

Well done all!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 28, 2011)

Voted for Moonbat. The three guys in the background are hilarious.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 28, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Voted for Moonbat. The three guys in the background are hilarious.



Just what I was thinking. (As well as the childhood stuff - oh for the space city hidden beneath my long lost feather bed....)

But I think Chris must have hit a wrong button - I got a vote! 

And thanks for the mention Talysia. Sean (just don't ask) the Dalek has gone into hiding, the attention is going to his head.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, Votes  
Thanks Guys (and Gal)


----------



## BookStop (Oct 28, 2011)

I had a hard time picking between all the photos lacking color(except red, of course). Some truly gorgeous shots there. I finally went with Al's door. It's lacking color naturally, which is very cool, and I have a love of doors.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 28, 2011)

I too voted for Alchemist's door, very cool picture. I just hope someone was able to remove the hand print from the door.

It was a close call between lots of pics, with my top 3 also including Mouse (for the ladybird) and Bookstop's red umbrella pic.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 28, 2011)

My worry is what Alchemist had to do to get the hand print on the door in the first place...


----------



## alchemist (Oct 30, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> My worry is what Alchemist had to do to get the hand print on the door in the first place...





A mixture of ketchup, flour and water, with red food colouring added (unbeknownest to alchemissus) when it went orange. It took three attempts to wash the smell off.

Many thanks to Bookstop, hopewrites and Moonbat for the votes. I wasn't really expecting any.

For my vote, it was between Perp Man's fire (it's so...warm) and Moonbat's Lego, and I plumped for Moonbat. In theory, it's just a Lego astronaut. In practice, it's genius, and I smile every time I see it.


----------



## StormFeather (Oct 30, 2011)

Loved, loved, loved this theme, and all the interpretations of it.  

In the end I went for Moonbat's lego men, mainly because it made me smile, but also because, as I was going through the entries to finalise who I was going to vote for, I began making up little voices and conversations (in my head) for the guys in the background, and imagined that they were wondering what on earth Red was doing . . .

It's been many, many days/nights since I've had any kind of decent sleep - I think it's beginning to show:

And THANK YOU Little Missy for the vote - an unexpected bonus


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2011)

Woo! Thanks, TDZ. 

SF, I was doing the same with Moonbat's lego men!


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 1, 2011)

The poll is closed - *Moonbat* is our winner! Congrats, Moonbat!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations Moonbat!

You know, modern Lego might be all glitz, glamour and complexity, but it just does not compare to the old classics.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 1, 2011)

Well done, Moonbat!


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the votes. I am really sohcked I won.
I have only entered about three times in a year.
I recently got a new smart phone with an 8 megapixel camera on, and I used that to get the shot. I had to fiddle with it a bit to stop the auto focus, but it seemed to work ok with Macro focus set. I don't think a phone camera will ever get the technical wonders of some of the previous winners (the ice turning to water springs to mind (pardon the pun)) but its nice to know that a well composed photo on a basic camera can still garner votes.

Thanks again to everyone who voted for me,


----------



## Talysia (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Moonbat!

Edit - and I've just seen I had a vote from Mosaix - thank you!


----------



## mosaix (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Moonbat. 

Sorry I didn't vote for you but I just thought Talysia's apples looked so crisp and red and the pencil was just simplicity itself.


----------



## StormFeather (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations Moonbat!!  It was a fab shot, and it demonstrates the loveliness of this kind of challenge - you don't need to have super-duper kit to do well, just  a sharp eye for composition, a knack for the camera, and quite often, a great sense of humour!

Looking forward to next months theme


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 1, 2011)

StormFeather said:


> - you don't need to have super-duper kit to do well, just  a sharp eye for composition, a knack for the camera, and quite often, a great sense of humour!



That's me finished then!


----------

